# What do you pull?



## tdphillips (Feb 17, 2012)

We are rather new at RVing although we camped in a pop-up for years.  We've made quite a few long trips and noticed that almost everyone pulls alternative transportation.  Someone told us that Jeep and Saturn were the best UNLESS you could get a dolly or a trailer BUT we've seen people pulling HOndas and several other brands of cards.  Would appreciate any and all input possible on this subject as we know now, we really NEED to have something else to go in.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 17, 2012)

well I pull a Saturn A4D and our honda on a dolly. We have found it is easier with the Saturn than the Honda . It is so easy to hook and unhook the Saturn than loading and unloading the Honda.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2012)

We tow a 4x4 chev tracker but they quit making them in 04.  The Honda CRV can be towed 4 down or some of them can.  You can go to motorhome magazine and find cars that can be towed 4 down.  Just read and artical on the 2011 chev cruise that said Chev now says it cannot be towed 4 down even though the manual said it could.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 17, 2012)

Tried to pull via tow dolly & trailer but once I went to a Wrangler and 4 down I didn't look back...well I did, just to make sure it was still there. Started off with a YJ and into a TJ. Even with 35 inch tires a lift and off road equipment, I never knew the Jeep was back there. Have pulled them for more 130k miles with no issues.


----------



## Thomas M. (Feb 26, 2012)

We bought a Chevy HHR and use a Blue Ox to pull it with a 27' Coachmen Freelander. The HHR is a good riding vehicle, and easy to tow. After hookup you need only remove one fuse and you're good to go. There doesn't seem to be any difference in gas mileage. Chevy stopped making the HHR in 2011, but there are plenty of good used ones out there.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Thomas all you do is pull a fuse? What about the tranny? where do you place it in? On my Saturn it in in Nutral, and the key is placed in acc.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a very useful site for towing.  http://www.remcotowing.com/vehicles  I also use the Blue Ox tow bar.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2012)

Well the tracker is very simply.  Key in acc position, transmission in park and transfer case in neutral. Odometer does not registar miles when towed. It is recommended to not be towed over 55MPH but thats my speed anyway.  You do have to crank the engine ever 200 miles to circulate the fluid.   No problem for me as we very seldom go over 200 miles at one time.  Only went 8 miles to the cg we are in now.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Nash on my Hybrid I can tow up to 80mph.  Don't think I will try it though.  But then I would not stand next to a car going at 300 mph either.  lol


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 27, 2012)

well you have read how / what I have to do to the Saturn, but I to tow it going 65 mph and have had it up to 70 mph going down hill. But my regular speed is between 60-65. I get better gas milage at 63 mph @2200 rpm. I think I am right on that.


----------



## LEN (Feb 27, 2012)

I tow a trailer, so I can tow anything I want. Four straps and I'm on the road again. And the trailer has it's own brakes.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2012)

Hollis can even tow his Saturn with it in gear.  Just ask him  :indecisiveness:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bu. not to far... Been there and done that. but it was the wife's fault, she was the last one to get out of the car after she said it ready to go..But being a smart man I never said a word about that to her. I love my butt to much.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2012)

Well think I will email her and tell her you said it was her fault LOL.  Well I started off with mine one time and had forgot to put the transfer case in neutral.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey I did leave the emergency brakes on on the Honda when we had it loaded up on the dolly. but that did not last to long. Just part of learning RVing in the early days


----------



## bandalop (Mar 8, 2012)

I too have an HHR.  A great car and tows well.  Put the transmission in nutural and the key one click on (accessory, I guess) and pull no. 8 fuse (I think it's no. 8).  I don't pull the fuse tho as it is behind a kick panel on the riders side and not too convienient--I put a small toggle switch on mine, so all I do is flip the switch.


----------



## Thomas M. (Apr 5, 2012)

The HHR is put in neutral and the key is left in accessories mode. Sorry, I should have added that to my original post.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thomas that all I have to do with my Saturnmtowing it with a 2003 Southwind


----------



## KarenS144 (Apr 10, 2012)

We tow a Jeep Wrangler 4x4.  Easy to hook up and it gives you a lot of options on where you can go.  DH likes to flyfish so he can get to places now where he couldn't before the jeep.    

Some campgrounds have limited parking which makes storing a dolly or trailer sometimes difficult.  They also add more weight to the rig but give you unlimited towing options.


----------

